# Side-scan sonar pics: Tenneco Rig Legs



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

You can find the pics by following this link: http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/side-scan-sonar-pics-tenneco-rig-legs-100030/


----------

